# Bouton "home" ipod



## gamani25 (16 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Bon voilà vous allez peut être penser que je suis un "maniaque" mais j'ai une question à vous poser à vous, spécialiste d'apple car j'ai découvert la marque il y a un mois et il y a des questions que je pose lol.

Donc, pensez-vous qu'à force d'appuyer sur le bouton home de l'ipod ( ou de l'ipad ) et ce afin de revenir sur la page des appli, à force de l'utiliser, cela ne va pas l'abimer ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2010)

C'est comme tout. Se servir de quelque chose l'use. Mais avant d'abîmer de manière irrémédiable le bouton central, tu auras changé d'iPad ou du moins il sera en panne pour autre chose avant.


----------



## Anthony (16 Juillet 2010)

Oulà oui, tu auras largement cassé tout ce qu'il y a autour avant de tuer le bouton d'accueil. On a ici des iPhone EDGE (les premiers), le bouton d'accueil fonctionne parfaitement, même s'il est un peu plus mou qu'avant.


----------



## gamani25 (16 Juillet 2010)

Merci, me voilà rassuré, je l'utilise de manière normale donc il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes.


----------

